# I need some SP help



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Other types are welcomed too.

It´s just...

Lately, I´ve been having this problem. Naimly, I wanted to apply for this one job, but my mother (who is controlling of me) talked me out of it and talked me into going on a masters. Anyway, I thought that by playing along and moving away to go to the masters would give me freedom so I can apply for the job I wanted (it isn´t my dream job, but it´s fun and I think it can help me in my future career). But, now I´m away from home and have no courage or strength to apply for the job I wanted. I don´t know what what has goten into me. I used to be much more determind when I was younger and would go by the SP philosphy "Just do it", but for some reason it´s so difficult right now. 
Anyway, my mother keeps talking me out of my decision for a long time already (this is not a first time) and it´s really annoying me, and also making me sad, cause I feel like I´m not really living my life. And I get the feeling like the life would just pass by me. I mean, when am I gonna live if not now? I feel I need to act quickly, cause if this moment changes, everything changes. And I´m sick of having regrets all the time. 

I just wanted to ask if anyone else has any experience with it and if someone can maybe give me some nudge, encouragement or wisdom, cause I really don´t know what has gotten into me. Why can´t I "just do it"....

If it helps, my mother is ENFJ.

Thanks in advance, I really appreciate it!


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Oh ENFJ.

What's masters? You mean Master's Degree?

Ya... sounds annoying.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

LittleOrange said:


> Other types are welcomed too.
> 
> It´s just...
> 
> ...


I think the word you're looking for is "namely."

Glad I could help.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Fat Bozo said:


> I think the word you're looking for is "namely."
> 
> Glad I could help.


I think you are very Helpful.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

uncertain said:


> I think you are very Helpful.


How kind of you to notice. :happy:


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, thanks a lot 

And yeah, Master´s Degree.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Stop discussing these things with your mother. Talk to someone who knows what's going on, that you trust and isn't so biased.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

monemi said:


> Stop discussing these things with your mother. Talk to someone who knows what's going on, that you trust and isn't so biased.


Haha totally love this advice


----------



## Poppinfloss (Nov 9, 2011)

What happened is that your mother controled you so much, now that you are on your own you don't know what to do with yourself.
No wonder you suffer from indecisiveness. You let your mother make the decisions.
I understand how you feel. Good thing it can still be fixed. 
It's going to be hard at first as you're not used to it. I say do whatever you have to do to get the job. It's something you want after all. And remember not to use up all your enthusiasm in the beginning. Just one cup a day. Just one cup.

Report back when you got the job. :tongue:


----------

